# Guppy Babies might need help =/



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

hey guys, i have a couple of guppy babies in my 15 gal now, I have 9 all together and they are getting to be about 1.5cm (Max) long now and ive noticed a few look as if they have a clamped tail =/ theres no other fish in with them, I need to update my sig, but thats all thats in there as im closing that tank down. =/ but im worried about the little tykes.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh yea, and my stats are, all fine, PH 7, No Ammonia, nitrates are at 10, nitrites are really low. Any help?


----------

